# Glock ejectors??



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Have a glock 21 first gen.and want to know if anyone has a pic and/or knows how long the ejector is supposed to be???
Mine i buoght used and it seems a bit short.....
Any help would be nice.http://img38.imageshack.us/g/img0007hs.jpg/


----------



## Wake County Glockman (Jul 28, 2010)

*Not sure about the ejector lenght, but the G21 is not a 1st generation. The 1st generation were the G17 G18 and a few 19's.:smt083*


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

That's a second generation Glock. It's, also, in need of some serious upgrading which, I would assume, has probably been done by now.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Call Glock. They can advise which one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

